# Some social things I find different in Mexico



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

There are some things that are more common in Mexico than the US that are, to me, unfair by American social standards. One is the pay for women as compared to men in a same job scenario. [I heard this is very true in factories]. 

Another is the age differences in some companies. Some companies seem not to like over 50 year olds and I have even had people tell me some aggressive companies put 50 year old plus employees out to pasture. O course this would not apply to top level management and skilled professionals or any govt. union type job. I have chatted with some vendors and few had told me they had good jobs until they got older. Also others have stories of fathers, uncles and friends who were a victim to this type of system.


----------



## joelpb (Nov 23, 2009)

alan how long have been in mexaclai? I do not know if you were condeming the mexican way of life or just commenting. but I do not think it is good for a person who is not part of that society, did not grow up in that society to make judgements on them. I will be moving to mexacali in novermber after I get married. My future wife has worked for the same company for 30 years and doing pretty good. We must remember that in mexico that the man is the head of the house in all aspects of life. And most women like that if not abused. Of course my future wife is more liberated and thats why she is marrying an american. She says they are treated different by americans than mexican men.

















AlanMexicali said:


> There are some things that are more common in Mexico than the US that are, to me, unfair by American social standards. One is the pay for women as compared to men in a same job scenario. [I heard this is very true in factories].
> 
> Another is the age differences in some companies. Some companies seem not to like over 50 year olds and I have even had people tell me some aggressive companies put 50 year old plus employees out to pasture. O course this would not apply to top level management and skilled professionals or any govt. union type job. I have chatted with some vendors and few had told me they had good jobs until they got older. Also others have stories of fathers, uncles and friends who were a victim to this type of system.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Mexican men*



joelpb said:


> alan how long have been in mexaclai? I do not know if you were condeming the mexican way of life or just commenting. but I do not think it is good for a person who is not part of that society, did not grow up in that society to make judgements on them. I will be moving to mexacali in novermber after I get married. My future wife has worked for the same company for 30 years and doing pretty good. We must remember that in mexico that the man is the head of the house in all aspects of life. And most women like that if not abused. Of course my future wife is more liberated and thats why she is marrying an american. She says they are treated different by americans than mexican men.


I wanted to start a conversation going that would be interesting and from everyone's point of view. This is an observation of mine. What else have you noticed that is different socially? I know the cultural differences quite well, however many posters are new to it and some have Mexican spouses, most not. Some posters have lived in Mexico for a long time. I have known about these thing first hand and observing it for over 30 years and am an American guy.

One thing I do know is even in San Diego many Americans have stereotypical views of Mexico they formed decades ago and are ignorant of how advanced it has become.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Things are changing fast; so you'll see the 'old way', where you advertise for a 'well built, attractive, 21 year old secretary with a light complexion', to a fully modern approach.
For socialization, it is interesting that some with the means to do so are moving to Mexico in order to give their children a better education. It usually means private bilingual schooling, but the peaceful environment and 'family values' are what they really seek. An added advantage is the possibility of dual citizenship and a university education here, especially if Medicine, in Guadalajara.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Child support Etc.*



RVGRINGO said:


> Things are changing fast; so you'll see the 'old way', where you advertise for a 'well built, attractive, 21 year old secretary with a light complexion', to a fully modern approach.
> For socialization, it is interesting that some with the means to do so are moving to Mexico in order to give their children a better education. It usually means private bilingual schooling, but the peaceful environment and 'family values' are what they really seek. An added advantage is the possibility of dual citizenship and a university education here, especially if Medicine, in Guadalajara.



I know you have a lot of experience and understand Mexican social life well. 

I have another observation and a hint at how fast equality between the sexes is going here. When just before the election in 2006 and Calderon took office the previous administration pushed through a law that was on the books for 9 years previously granting legal rights to women when divorcing a spouse. Previously it was up to the man what he wanted to do, more or less. They now have property division, child support and paternal support though free DNA testing no matter who the father might be. It cost nothing to file these forms or very little in a federal jurisdiction office.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Mexicali*



joelpb said:


> alan how long have been in mexaclai? I do not know if you were condeming the mexican way of life or just commenting. but I do not think it is good for a person who is not part of that society, did not grow up in that society to make judgements on them. I will be moving to mexacali in novermber after I get married. My future wife has worked for the same company for 30 years and doing pretty good. We must remember that in mexico that the man is the head of the house in all aspects of life. And most women like that if not abused. Of course my future wife is more liberated and thats why she is marrying an american. She says they are treated different by americans than mexican men.



I did not answer your question. The last two days here has been very humid and 107 and rain/ thunder storms yesterday in the mountains. This is the ultimate hard to get outside weather. I have been living in Mexicali from late 2005 on the weekends and since not working 3 years ago most of the time, although have spent about 18 months all together in the last 3 years in San Luis Potosi. I do have a condo in San Diego and go there also. My ex wife was from Mexicali and her family still live here, so all totaled it has been 30 years that I have been visiting, living and vacationing here. I like Mexicali and have seen it changed from being a dusty underdeveloped large city to what you observe today.


----------

